# NIcki Grist?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

DOes anybody know why Nicki Grist is not Colin Mcrae's co-driver anymore?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Death04 said:


> *DOes anybody know why Nicki Grist is not Colin Mcrae's co-driver anymore? *


They had a falling out. It had been coming through most of the season I guess. They have had some miscommunications and Colin apparently blames Nicki Grist. Interestingly, McRae isn't doing any better with his new co-driver.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks for the news, I think Mcrae should blame it on his non-Puegot car.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Death04 said:


> *DOes anybody know why Nicki Grist is not Colin Mcrae's co-driver anymore? *


It's been a long time coming, they've been having little spats in the car and their relationship has run it's course. Ringer has been Colin's co-driver before, but hasn't been in WRC for a long time. There's still some bugs to be worked out but this is in the plan. Colin dropped Nicky shortly after his championship hopes were dashed but before the start of next season and going to a new team. Look for Colin next year as a leader in the championship race when they get everything together in the off season.


----------

